# Breeding Super Reds?



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

eriesteelheader said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


super red are wild caught, wild cuaght are snakeskin. after for a while wild caught red stay in aquarium it red turn to regular red and yes it will breed after 18 month old.

they will loose the super red color, but will still have the spotted on them.:nod:


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

eriesteelheader said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


Super red have been breed before!


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

haha thats funny cuz for some reason this just popped in my head and i was wondering bout it.

only reason i questioned it was becuase they were wild caught. thought the move to the aquarium and the confined environment would make a huge impact on the breeding


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Piranha Prince said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


Super red have been breed before!








[/quote]
who did it?


----------



## divinelawyer625 (Dec 12, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


Super red have been breed before!








[/quote]
who did it?
[/quote]

The owner from lfs claim that he had breed wild caught rbp in his 890g tank.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Piranha Prince said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


Super red have been breed before!








[/quote]
who did it?
[/quote]

The owner from lfs claim that he had breed wild caught rbp in his 890g tank.
[/quote]

holy crab! that a big tank, it possible with that big tank.. but i'm not so sure either


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Damn..I'd like to see that tank! Thats believable though for such an enourmous tank.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Breeding wild caught is going to be tricky, I would recommend you try to mimic the water parameters and a seasonal cycle from where the WC P's were caught.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Piranha Prince said:


> Has anyone had success, or does anyone know if you can breed super reds or wild caught reds?


Super red have been breed before!








[/quote]
who did it?
[/quote]

The owner from lfs claim that he had breed wild caught rbp in his 890g tank.
[/quote]

Wild caught DOESN'T mean super red.....

There are super reds aka snake skin and regular reds. Regular reds can be wild cought or home bred. I personally have never seen or heard of someone breeding supers


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh OK I thought it was a catch term for WC's because they would have redder bellies before an improper diet fades them... So these super reds are they like line bred or something?

Serious noob I am...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

People, please remember this (to avoid false information being handed over to newcomers): the only Reds that can be called Super Reds are those collected in certain area's in Northern Brazil - each and every other wild Red, down to the very last specimen, *is no Super Red, nor will it ever be one!!!*
Being wild-caught is not a determining factor whether a P. nattereri is a Super Red or not - the only determining factor is collection point!

As far as I know, Super Reds have not been bred in captivity so far - at least, I haven't seen any evidence of it yet, written or visual. Doesn't mean it's impossible, but I think it's safe to say it's at least as tricky as breeding Yellow Natts, Cariba or possibly even Piraya.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> People, please remember this (to avoid false information being handed over to newcomers): the only Reds that can be called Super Reds are those collected in certain area's in Northern Brazil - each and every other wild Red, down to the very last specimen, *is no Super Red, nor will it ever be one!!!*
> Being wild-caught is not a determining factor whether a P. nattereri is a Super Red or not - the only determining factor is collection point!
> 
> As far as I know, Super Reds have not been bred in captivity so far - at least, I haven't seen any evidence of it yet, written or visual. Doesn't mean it's impossible, but I think it's safe to say it's at least as tricky as breeding Yellow Natts, Cariba or possibly even Piraya.


Thank you!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> People, please remember this (to avoid false information being handed over to newcomers): the only Reds that can be called Super Reds are those collected in certain area's in Northern Brazil - each and every other wild Red, down to the very last specimen, *is no Super Red, nor will it ever be one!!!*
> Being wild-caught is not a determining factor whether a P. nattereri is a Super Red or not - the only determining factor is collection point!
> 
> As far as I know, Super Reds have not been bred in captivity so far - at least, I haven't seen any evidence of it yet, written or visual. Doesn't mean it's impossible, but I think it's safe to say it's at least as tricky as breeding Yellow Natts, Cariba or possibly even Piraya.


thank you for clearing up my mind, last i hear was wild caught are super red. fault imfor. thank you again.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

So it IS a catch term then. Why have they not been bred if they are the same as regular red bellies?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Omnius said:


> So it IS a catch term then. Why have they not been bred if they are the same as regular red bellies?


Yes, names like Super Red or Diamond Rhom are catch terms. It's pure chance that the name Super Red stuck: it could have been anything basically (people have tried ridiculous names such as Strawberry Banana Piranha, Bulldog Red and god knows what else in the past, but thank god at least these names never gained widespread acceptance).
Sellers hoping to make more money, and hobbyists that love to give their fish extra, yet non-existing specialness (Super Red does sound more expensive/interesting than just Redbelly, doesn't it?) are the ones that at first invent and uphold these creative, yet 100% random (thus meaningless) names - sometimes this name is taken over by the rest of the community, sometimes it isn't.

It's best to just stick to scientific names when referring to a certain species. Common names are just that: common names, slang, jargon, names invented by anyone creative and convincing enough - in other words: BS basically...

Super Reds haven't been bred before because people run into the same difficulties as those trying to breed other wild-caught Pygo-species: it's pioneer work that has to be done, as any instances of captive breeding so far have been freak occurences. Unlike regular wild/tankraised Reds it is not really understood what triggers Super Red breeding, just like is the case with yellow Natts, Cariba and Piraya. That's what makes it so difficult - lack of reference material.


----------

